# Can the Hopper guide hide channels you don't want to see?



## Badfish740 (Nov 27, 2012)

One of the things that has always peeved me about Dish Network (but I suppose DirectTV is the same) is the preponderance of shopping and infomercial channels that clutter up the guide. Those plus the Spanish channels make channel surfing frustrating. Then there's the issue of the porn channels. Right now my daughter is 15 months old, but when she old enough to operate the remote I don't want her scrolling past the incredibly graphic titles that show up on the guide. Will I be able to hide these so that when I open up the guide I'm only scrolling through channels that I actually might want to watch?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes, under Locks there is a channel locks which you can select which ever channel you don't want to see and a Hide Locks feature which can also hide PPV and Adult channels without selecting them under the Channel selection.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

------I found a bug------ DIRT can you open a ticket?

I was also trying to clean up my guide from all the junk channels.
You can hide everything but channel 9598 what's on dish 500 which show just a message
And channel 101 which how to use your hopper, I already know how


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

scottchez said:


> ------I found a bug------ DIRT can you open a ticket?
> 
> I was also trying to clean up my guide from all the junk channels.
> You can hide everything but channel 9598 what's on dish 500 which show just a message
> And channel 101 which how to use your hopper, I already know how


It is not a bug, Dish uses different channels to make sure subscribers can view specific sats, channel 9598 is one of them.


----------

